# Wedding Present for my soon to be Wife



## cabomhn (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello all,

These past few weeks have been crazy for me but I've been in a rush to try to finish my wedding gift for my fiancé before I move away from home where my pastor's woodshop is. My fiancé and I have talked about in the past how it would be awesome to visit every US state and have a unique memory there in each. 

I got to thinking and thought that have a wooden US map on the wall that we could add pegs to as we go through life might make a cool little gift. So I got to working and my first attempt at cutting out the US map wasn't quite as refined as I was hoping. So, I got to working in Adobe illustrator and created a cut file that matched what I wanted perfectly and had it sent of to be laser cut in a walnut veneered MDF. The cut file took a long time to develop to make sure the lines had no overlaps and connected at clean corners. Not quite woodworking but a decent time commitment, LOL.

Anyways, while that was being cut I made a frame and a center back area. I laminated maple slats over a plywood core but the worst thing happened and it warped dramatically. I had to go back and slat the back of the panel to get it to lie flat but it ended up being a win so the frame is lighter on the wall. 

But anyways here is the result! The letters look much more normal in person but I'm really happy with how it turned out. A little different than the normal wood project but I sure hope she loves it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 23 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

How could she not! That's an awesome idea and gift Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2016)

The only trouble I see is that you're gonna spoil her right from the start whilst making less stellar husbands like myself look bad...

That's a really thoughtful gift... I'm betting she loves it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 12, 2016)

57 years and counting, and here is reality:
If a man thinks it, it is irrelevant
If he says it, it is inappropriate
If he does it, it is wrong

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 12, 2016)

Very nice Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 12, 2016)

Very very nice. Only downside is now you have to take her to all those places instead of being in the woodshop. First thing you will need to do is travel with something big enough to haul wood home. I'm sure she will want the pegs made from wood picked up in the state you visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jun 12, 2016)

That's an awesome idea. As you go through life remember you will never regret money spent on experiences such as travel.


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments guys! We definitely are hoping to do more camping, and get a lot of good hiking in. She's not a high maintenance girl and loves to go do all sorts of things. I think it'll be awesome to have something that stays with us during our whole marriage


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jun 13, 2016)

How did you outline the states?


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 13, 2016)

Adam Fausch said:


> How did you outline the states?



Since I made the map portion with laser cutting, I used engraving in the cut file to engrave the lines instead of cutting through, leaving the lines etched in the surface.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 13, 2016)

Very cool Matt. Very thoughtful. I'm sure she will love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 16, 2016)

Thats a great idea and looks great


----------



## Sprung (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice, Matt! A neat idea - one I might have to borrow.

Can't help but notice that Michigan has two holes in it, one in each peninsula. A wise choice! A state worth visiting more than once!


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 19, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Matt! A neat idea - one I might have to borrow.
> 
> Can't help but notice that Michigan has two holes in it, one in each peninsula. A wise choice! A state worth visiting more than once!



Oh man! I messed that one up for sure lol. I know I left 2 states out because the holes wouldn't quite fit but I completed goofed on those too hah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

